# changing $2000 in $20's to larger denominations



## garryS (13 Jul 2010)

Hello, 

We got a present of $2000 for our wedding duing the year. The problem is that it was all in $20 dollar bills. we are planing to go New york next month. The problem we have is that we dont want to carry that amount in cash..(its a sizable chunk). i went to my local AIB and asked them could they take back in all the $20's and give us $100's or $50's. They said they would have to buy them from us.  Is this correct, or is there another way. any help would be great.

Thansk..


----------



## Mucker Man (15 Jul 2010)

It would be easier to spend the $20 bills in the states, some shops are reluctant to take larger bills.


----------



## Protocol (15 Jul 2010)

I agree.

Somebody I know asked the bank for low denomination bills, e.g. 1 and 5 USD, as they are so big into tipping over there.

The bank are doing him a favour, and putting aside any 1 and 5 USD notes for him.

As a friend once said to me: "if somebody smiles at you, they are expecting a tip"

For example, housekeeping staff in hotels, barmen, etc. need to be tipped, so visitors need 1 and 5 USD notes. 

Similarly, the metro machines, etc. may not take 50 notes.


----------



## garryS (16 Jul 2010)

Thanks people, thats good advice.. i think i will keep the 20's.... they wont be long getting spent anyways..


----------



## Chocks away (16 Jul 2010)

garryS said:


> Hello,
> 
> We got a present of $2000 for our wedding duing the year. The problem is that it was all in $20 dollar bills. we are planing to go New york next month. The problem we have is that we dont want to carry that amount in cash..(its a sizable chunk). i went to my local AIB and asked them could they take back in all the $20's and give us $100's or $50's. They said they would have to buy them from us. Is this correct, or is there another way. any help would be great.
> 
> Thansk..


Get your Grandad (free banking) to do it in his bank . Next!


----------

